# Hilfe bei awk gesucht



## Jupsihok (28. Juli 2009)

Hallo liebes Forum,

nun bastel ich eine ganze Weile mit awk und perl rum, und verstehe nicht wie ich
einzelne extrahierte Variablen über eine Perl-Verarbeitung in eine Datei schreibe.

(Wer hats gemerkt? Ja es geht um die Ip2Country DB... )

Also folgendes:

Ich habe die Zeile:


> 1040465920-1040474111


Das ist ein IP-Adressenrange in Integer notiert.

Wenn ich nun die:


> 1040465920


mit einem


> echo 1040465920 | perl -ne 'print $_>>24 ,".",$_<<8>>24,".",$_<<16>>24,".",$_<<24>>24'


behandele, löst er mir die IP in für uns gewohnte Schreibweise auf.
("62.4.64.0")

Soweit so gut, nun habe ich aber eine Liste mit jeweils zwei unbehandelten IntegerIPs getrennt durch ein "-".

Gesagt getan: Ich habe also zunächst ein:


> cat liste.ip | awk -F "-" '{print $1," Testtrenner ",$2 }'


gemacht, und ja... was soll ich sagen  ... $1 ist tatsächlich die erste IntegerIP, $2 die Zweite.

So, nun besteht das Problem, welches ich nicht gelöst bekomme darin, daß ich anscheinend trotz 25KKK Versuchen nicht in der Lage bin die Perlzeile in den AWK Befehl mit zu übernehmen.

In meiner Windosenlogik müßte das ungefähr so aussehen, aber ich glaube ich mache da einen entscheidenden Fehler mit den IN und OUTPUTS, müßte ich ja quasi parallel und nicht in Reihe abarbeiten.


> cat liste.ip | awk -F "-" `{print $1 | perl -ne 'print "IPONE:",$_>>24 ,".",$_<<8>>24,".",$_<<16>>24,".",$_<<24>>24'," Neuer Trenner ",$2
> | perl -ne 'print "IPTWO:",$_>>24 ,".",$_<<8>>24,".",$_<<16>>24,".",$_<<24>>24' }`




Vielleicht könnte mir jemand mal nen bissel auf die Sprünge helfen....

Lieber Gruß
Jupsihok


----------



## Jupsihok (29. Juli 2009)

Gehört meine Frage eher ins Perl-Forum?

Dann bitte ich um eimen Crosslink...

Lieber Gruß
Jupsihok


----------

